# Whats up from Jersey!!



## JayMess686 (Jul 14, 2011)

what up guys Jay here im from Jersey and shred Mountain Creed i know there some people from another forum snowboard addicts hit me up this is x5150foreverx. i cant wait for the season to come i'll be getting the 2011 K2 Parkstar and cant wait to rock hit!!


----------



## dc-rida-4-life7 (May 19, 2011)

whats good dude


----------



## JayMess686 (Jul 14, 2011)

dc-rida-4-life7 said:


> whats good dude


what up man a spam free site i can get used to this lol


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome. I've never hit up Mountain Creek...any other places in NJ I should consider?


----------



## JayMess686 (Jul 14, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> Welcome. I've never hit up Mountain Creek...any other places in NJ I should consider?


nah creek is jersey's biggest mountain with 4 peaks all the others are real small


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Make sure you GTL before hitting the slopes, gotta stay fresh.

Just kidding, Welcome.


----------



## JayMess686 (Jul 14, 2011)

hahaha thanks for the welcome


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome to the site


----------

